# Tavares, FL NoName, 4 yrs old M neutered



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

*Lake County Animal Services Location*
28123 County Road 561, Tavares, FL 32778
Phone: (352) 343-9688
Monday through Friday: 8 a.m. to 4 p.m.

*Shelter Visitation Hours:*
Monday through Friday: 10 a.m. to 6 p.m.
Saturday: 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. 
(Closed every 3rd Saturday of each month) 

He is not listed on the site but he is listed on a rescue coordinator facebook page with pictures.


Pure white abused, timid german shepherd male for rescue only. 

2/26 URGENT LISTED BY SHELTER!!!!! 
... TAVARES, FL~PLEASE HELP SHARE FOR ME AS I HAVE LIMITED TIME ♥ FOR RESCUE GROUP ONLY!!!

FOR RESCUE GROUP ONLY: PURE BRED GSD, 4 YRS OLD NEUTERED MALE, VERY CLEAN AND HEALTHY LOOKING, STRAY, HAS A FEW ISSUES, THAT NEED TO BE WORKED ON, DOES NOT LIKE BEING LEASHED, BUT ONCE LEASHED FINE, WALKS WELL ON A LEASH, POSSIBLY HOUSEBROKEN, MIGHT POSSIBLY BEEN HIT / ABUSED, VERY SENSITIVE ABOUT EARS, AND BELLY BEING TOUCHED, AND IF RAISE HANDS TO FAST HE WILL FLINCH AND CRY, NEEDS SOMEONE WITH A LITTLE TIME TO WORK WITH HIM, PLEASE IF YOU CAN HELP, CONTACT ME ASAP, URGENT.

***PLEASE READ TO ELIMINATE SOME COMMON QUESTIONS/COMMENTS ON THREAD!!!!!***

G.R.I.T.S. ONLY POSTS THE INFO THAT IS SHARED WITH US FROM DENISE SO IF YOU HAVE FURTHER QUESTIONS OR NEED MORE INFO ON THE ANIMAL EITHER CALL THE SHELTER OR EMAIL DENISE!!! NONE OF US HERE ON G.R.I.T.S. WORK OR VOLUNTEER AT THE SHELTER WE ARE SIMPLY POSTING TO HELP DENISE BRING EXPOSURE TO THE PETS IN HER SHELTER FOR REPUTABLE RESCUES AND ADOPTERS. WE POST WITH HER PERMISSION.

WHEN WE POST A STATUS UPDATE (EXAMPLE: RESCUE OR ADOPTED, ETC) IT CAME DIRECTLY FROM DENISE SO THERE IS NO NEED TO CALL OR EMAIL HER TO DOUBLE CHECK. 

IMPORTANT: IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO DONATE OR SPONSOR THIS PET PLEASE EMAIL DENISE DIRECTLY AT: [email protected] ALL DONATION OFFERS MUST BE EMAILED DIRECTLY TO HER. G.R.I.T.S. CAN NOT POST ANY DONATION OFFERS POSTED ON THIS THREAD UNTIL CONFIRMED THROUGH HER. DO NOT SEND HER ANY $ VIA PAYPAL, JUST EMAIL HER WITH YOUR DONATION OFFER. DENISE KEEPS TRACK OF ALL DONATIONS AND WHEN/IF THIS PET HAS RESCUE SHE WILL LET YOU KNOW WHERE TO SEND YOUR DONATION. THANK YOU 

***CONTACT INFO~PLEASE NOTE CHANGE***

FOR ALL RESCUE INQUIRES/OFFERS PLEASE CONTACT DENISE (EMAILS ARE PREFERRED AND SHE IS NOT ON FACEBOOK): [email protected] OR 352-636-3740 (cell)

FOR ALL ADOPTION INQUIRIES/QUESTIONS PLEASE CONTACT THE SHELTER DIRECTLY AT: 352-343-9688 MONDAY-FRIDAY FROM 10-4 OR PLEASE VISIT IN PERSON MONDAY-FRIDAY 10-6 AND SATURDAY 10-4 (THE SHELTER IS CLOSED THE 3RD SATURDAY OF EVERY MONTH) **ADOPTIONS ARE DONE IN PERSON ONLY**

I forwarded him to White GSD Rescue in Arizona as I have worked with them before but this guy is extremely urgent right now and they are taking in many dogs right now. Please if anyone knows someone that can help this guy forward it on.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Rescued!*

This boy has a rescue per the shelter staff!


----------

